# EN: Did you ever / Have you ever



## rom117

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas bien la différence des questions "Have you ever" et "Did you ever".

Prenons l'exemple suivant :
"Did you ever visit this museum ?"
"Have you ever visited this museum ?"
Je traduis les deux phrases par "As-tu déjà / jamais visité ce musée ?". Est-ce qu'on peut les employer pour le même contexte ?

J'ai trouvé sur le forum anglais que cela pouvait dépendre suivant si on connaît la personne et si on a déjà évoqué l'idée d'une visite au musée :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5424803&postcount=2.
Dans ce cas-là, je traduirais "Did you ever visit this museum ?" par "Finalement, as-tu visité ce musée ?". Mais ça ne colle pas avec l'utilisation du mot "ever".

J'ai aussi trouvé que cela pouvait varier entre l'anglais US et UK.


Si vous avez des suggestions...


Merci d'avance,

Romain


----------



## Aoyama

Il n'y a pas de grande différence, si ce n'est la construction grammaticale.
Maintenant, on peut trouver des différences subjectives.
D'abord, je dirais que "Have you ever visited this museum ?" est plus courant .
Le titre d'une chanson (connue) de Clapton est "Have you ever loved a woman ?" (http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric....Eric-Clapton/B83C244605EC284548256877002E7245).
Je ne peux pas imaginer "did you ever love a woman" ...


----------



## Oddmania

Il me semble que les Américains ont plutôt tendance à utiliser le Past Simple (préterit) _à-tout-va_, avec _ever, yet_, etc... Le Present Perfect est surement plus courant en anglais britannique.


----------



## Aoyama

Clapton est britannique ...


----------



## Oddmania

Aoyama said:


> Clapton est britannique ...



Ça rejoint donc ce que je disais.


----------



## Aoyama

Yes indeed ...


----------



## jann

Même mon oreille américaine trouve "Did you ever visit this museum ?" un peu bizarre.  Ce n'est pas faux, mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à demander "Have you ever visited this museum?" (N.B. pas d'espace devant le point d'interrogation en anglais).

Pourquoi ?

Avec le mot "this" (au lieu de "that") c'est que vous êtes devant le musée, voire dans le musée. Il y a donc forcément un rapport avec le présent, et le present perfect convient mieux que le preterit dans ce cas-là.  Mettre la question au preterit indiquerait une certaine coupure avec le présent que ne serait logique que si, par exemple, vous regardiez avec quelqu'un le plan d'une autre ville où il avait vécu plusieurs années (ce qui rend le mot "ever" possible) et que vous lui indiquiez le musée en question sur le plan en lui posant la question.

Did you ever love a woman : il est maintenant trop tard pour aimer une femme -- vous êtes trop vieux, vous avez découvert que vous êtes homosexuel, ou alors les circonstances précises dans lesquelles votre interlocuteur voudrait savoir si vous avez aimé une femme n'existent plus.

Have you ever loved a woman : la version plus naturelle, parce que normalement, il est jamais trop tard pour aimer.


----------



## rom117

Ok alors si je comprends bien :
 - on utilise "have you ever...?" quand il s'agit d'une chose susceptible d'arriver dans le futur
 - on utilise "did you ever...?" quand il s'agit d'une chose qui n'arrivera pas/plus dans le futur

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## jann

Ce n'est pas un critère absolu, non, lorsqu'on doit choisir entre le present perfect et le preterit...  mais cela peut aider, comme dans le cas de votre exemple précis.

Il faut garder en tête que le choix entre ces deux temps reflète ce qu'on a à l'esprit au moment d'évoquer la chose en question : le preterit quand il y a une coupure définitive avec le passé, quand on se figure la chose en question plutôt comme un fait "historique", et le present perfect quand la chose en question a pour nous en ce moment, pour une raison ou une autre, quelque pertinence au moment actuel.

Les questions avec "ever" demandant une espèce de "bilan" de tout ce qu'on a fait/vécu/etc., elles ont tendance à être ressenties comme pertinentes au moment actuel, d'où la prédominance du present perfect dans ces phrases.

On en a souvent parlé sur WR... 

EN: present perfect / preterit 
EN: when did you send it? / have you written it? - Present perfect, preterit 
EN: Have you done / Did you 
EN: Have you already eaten / did you already eat
EN: Have you seen / Did you see?
EN: did you ever
EN: Did he ever fix anything for you?


----------



## rom117

Ok merci jann pour ces explications / liens. Je commence à saisir. Maintenant je me dis que chaque fois que je vais vouloir parler au passé en anglais, va falloir que je réfléchisse quelques secondes pour savoir quel temps employer... 

Merci à tous,

Romain

PS : J'espère que jamais personne ne me dira "Did you ever love a woman?"


----------



## Aoyama

jann said:


> Même mon oreille américaine trouve "Did you ever visit this museum ?" un peu bizarre. Ce n'est pas faux, mais j'aurais plutôt tendance à demander "Have you ever visited this museum?" (...)
> 
> Did you ever love a woman : il est maintenant trop tard pour aimer une femme -- vous êtes trop vieux, vous avez découvert que vous êtes homosexuel, ou alors les circonstances précises dans lesquelles votre interlocuteur voudrait savoir si vous avez aimé une femme n'existent plus.
> 
> Have you ever loved a woman : la version plus naturelle, parce que normalement, il *n'*est jamais trop tard pour aimer.


 C'est une manière intéressante d'expliquer la chose, très "existentielle". Mais elle _rationalise_ le _sentiment_ que "did you ever ..." est bizarre, pas naturel.


----------



## geostan

To me, _Did you ever visit this museum?_ implies a contained period of time in the past, and excluding the present. 

Did you ever visit this museum? [during your last visit].
Have you ever visited this museum [not restrictive to a particular time in the past, but includes up the present time]

Like Jann, the present perfect would come more naturally to me.


----------



## sound shift

D'accord avec geostan.


----------



## dangph

I agree with geostan too. Some more examples:

Did you ever visit this museum when you were a kid?
Did you ever visit this museum when you were living here?

Have you ever visited this museum at any time?​


----------



## Anticlée

Your discussion here helps me understant the "Yes or no, did you ever take banned substances....?", "Did you ever blood dope or use blood transfusions...?" (I was quite surprised at the way the questions were asked, using the preterit instead of the present perfect - present perfect which I thought was always/usually used with EVER). So here Oprah Winfrey makes a clear difference between the present and the past and implies that what was done belongs to the past.


----------



## Droopy80

Si j'ai bien compris, "Did you ever" c'est pour le passé révolu et "Have you ever" pour le passé jusqu'à aujourd'hui
Sinon il y a une musique de Brandy sur youtube qui s'appelle "Have you ever" pour ceux qui voudrait écouter comment elle emploie cette structure.


----------



## sound shift

Droopy80 said:


> Si j'ai bien compris, "Did you ever" c'est pour le passé révolu et "Have you ever" pour le passé jusqu'à aujourd'hui.


 Ça décrit mon usage à la perfection, mais certaines gens emploient "Did you ever?" pour les deux cas.


----------



## Droopy80

Bon bah j'ai compris quelque chose alors !
Merci


----------

